# Best Start-up fish



## Northern Hawk (Sep 1, 2010)

I know that zebra dinos, cory catfish and glowlight tetras are a great starter fish. Can anyone tell me a few more just so i don't get a real touchy fish in my tank?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Platies, mollies and guppys should be fine too*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have quite a few Platys that have been in one of my tanks since the second week. That tank (75g) took 6.5 weeks to cycle and they still live on. My guppies didn't do so well, but others may have had better luck with them.


----------



## Inga (Aug 31, 2010)

Platys should do fine as long as you are doing the water changes religiously. Any fish can obviously suffer ill effects from Ammonia poisoning but Platys, Barbs are tougher in comparison to many others.


----------



## Northern Hawk (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks!! I have a 20G tank with 2 bronze cory, 3 zebras, 4 glowlights. I asked cause i also had 4 harlequins and they went spaztic and died on me so the feed-back was appreciated.


----------

